# Spain - Italy - France - Netherlands - Germany - Hungary - Austria



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you, Christos! More is coming up soon.


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

Lots of nice captures.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Johnny Blade said:


> Lots of nice captures.


Thank you, Johnny!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

4. FLORENCE


After having the magic stay in Venice, we took the high-speed train to Florence (using Trenitalia). We were there just half-a-day so there’s pictures from the evening and the night in the city.

Here are the pictures and the video of Florence:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

5. PISA


These are the pictures and the video of Pisa:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic! 
I'm particularly interested to see your images of Genoa - and to hear what you thought of it.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

6. GENOA


The last city we visited in Italy was Genia, one of the cites that I liked the most in the whole Europe trip. Its streets go trough the mountains and that creates several interestings sub-neighborhoods in the tunnels (some of them are very big). As every italian city, it has gorgeous palaces everywhere and art museums all around the city. The port of Genoa must be one of the nicest ports in the world. You can see in the video posted after the pictures that the commercial port is connected to the Old Port (Porto Antico), the Aquarium, the Sphere (like a jungle inside a glass-ball), old ships, and lots of very old buildings.

Here's the images and the last video of Italy:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

7. MONTECARLO, MONACO


Being stayed in Italy for almost 2 weeks, it was time to move on. The next one was France, with Monaco as its front door. It is quite impressive when Italy ends and France starts. The abismal differences between both countries shocked me at first because that was going to be a common characteristic of the european continent: you can clearly feel when one country ends and when another one starts cause every country inside Europe has a very strong culture and they're very different. I'm used to travel between countries in Latin America, where we share several aspects of our culture, but it is like the opposite in Europe.

Montecarlo, Monaco: it's like Genoa, but far more dense. Walking on the streets of Montecarlo is like walking trough a racing-track, being a festival of expensive cars, specially in the area of the Casino. Like Genoa, Montecarlo has a lot of tunnels and sub-neighborhoods inside them. It's an amazing city, full of luxury.

These are the images and the video of Montecarlo:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Video of Montecarlo:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

8. NICE


Because Montecarlo is quite expensive and its cheapest hotel costs 150 euros per night, we went to Nice. I was really surprised with what I saw. The city is like a tropical version of Paris. 

These are the pictures of Nice. Enjoy!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

And the quick video of the city:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

9. PARIS


And this is Paris, one of the most-known cities worldwide. Enjoy!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

More videos:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

9. PARIS: LOUVRE MUSEUM


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

9. CHATEAU OF VERSAILLES


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

And the videos of the Chateau and the town surrounding it:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

10. AMSTERDAM


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you! More coming soon next week.


----------



## FromRio (Jul 17, 2011)

That's really great.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Obrigado!


----------



## EU-Europa (Oct 2, 2013)

EMArg said:


> Thank you! More coming soon next week.


Can't wait. Thanks for sharing! :cheers:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

11. FRANKFURT-MUNICH


As we were in Germany just for the train transfer from Amsterdam to Budapest, we stayed in Munich for 4 hours, and we also previously went to the Frankfurt central station for the train transfer inside Germany. The following pictures show all the food the country has. Specially the chocolate and meat. We only went to the Marienplatz, famous for having the Neue Rathaus. Most of the german architecture was rebuilt after the World War II, but there's still some very ancient buildings that's are really worth the time to go and take a look at them.


These are the pictures:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

And these are the videos:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

12. BUDAPEST


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

And the video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

13. VIENA


And the last city of the trip, before going back to Rome for the flight was Vienna. Here are the pictures and videos:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The videos:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Vienna from Haus des Meeres:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

And these are some of the videos whom I finished editing while I was posting the last pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------

